# And again... Socks.



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm completely set on learning to make socks properly (thanks a lot KAL/Kelsey et al). I have ordered a set of 6" 5 each dpns (6 sizes), will be here Thursday. I have been reading every how-to I've come across, but thought I'd ask y'all for your favorite beginner pattern or tutorial, that guides the newbie through the "right" basics.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I've heard a lot about Silver's Sock Tutorial. Never done it but I've only heard good things.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I've read her site, but I think (?) I want to learn with 5 not 4, and not on circs. Am I wrong?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't find there to be much of a difference between 4 and five.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The only difference in using 4 & 5 is the number of stitches on your needles. Everything else is the same.

A K1, P1 ribbing for 10-20 rounds for a cuff, then all knit for the leg.

Heel flaps use half the stitches


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

I used silvers, it worked for me, and I use 5 needles normaly but used 4 for her tutorial, I found the angles much sharper than I am used to, but now I have the idea I can find patterns for 5 and understand them! I have a thread on here with pics of socks from her tutorial, it was great. Very very basic which is perfect for what I wanted!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Silvers Socks! No difference between the number of needles and how the pattern works. You only knit on two needles at a time all the others just hold the stitches until you get to them. So use 5 if you want, you can still do the Silvers Socks just keep your stitch count correct and you will be fine.

We are here to help you too so do NOT hesitate to ask for help. Really, no question is silly or stupid.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I used Silver's to get through my first pair of socks, which had me totally mystified before. I highly recommend her tutorial.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Silver's Socks Tutorial rocks and got me through the MOST awkward of knitting stages. 

(ask Hercsmama about my first socks :hysterical

As others said, knitting with 4 or 5 is no big issue - just follow the instructions and you will be fine!

Once you get it down, you can decide if dpns are for you, or if two circulars are for you, or if Magic Loop is for you...

Sometimes I cast on socks with one circular, then knit awhile, then swap over to 2 circulars and knit awhile (it is always easier to TRAVEL with circulars than dpns - too many ways to drop a stitch or lose a needle ) and then I sometimes end up putting the sock back on dpns because the yarn "likes" the dpns better than the circs. :shrug:

Right now I am knitting Fair Isle/colorwork socks on dpns but they started out on 2 circulars. :shrug:
Yarn choice can be fairly significant when choosing needles as can be what the needles are made of. 

I started out with old metal dpns - and all the yarns just slid right off - I went to bamboo but I hated how the yarn stuck on the needles - so I went to birch wooden dpns and those are my default sock needles.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I learned with Silver's too. Tried to understand many times before, but Silver's was what I finally clicked with. I'm a slow learner as far as knitting. I usually use 5 instead of 4 needles.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

If you like, I can send you my favorite, never fail, a chart for all sizes, simple instructions sock pattern. It's an old out of print thing from the 50's and it WORKS.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> If you like, I can send you my favorite, never fail, a chart for all sizes, simple instructions sock pattern. It's an old out of print thing from the 50's and it WORKS.



Omg YES! <3


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I will send it to you via Facebook. Just do what the pattern says. Trust it. Magic happens.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm armed and ready!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Go Lexie Go!!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

You can do it! :knitting:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

One can never have too many socks, sock patterns or....

Go Lexie! :cute:

Fiber fun, Fiber fun, Fiber fun!


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Don't forget pictures of the finished items.. (turned to the best angle and all smothed out of course 0)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Are those Karbonz?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Why yes, they are. I liked my other needles so much (to touch, and look at, cuz you know, I haven't actually knit anything with them...) that I ordered these. Not that I know what I'm looking at or for....

Are they good?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

lets try again.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have one set of 1.5 Double Point Karbonz and I LOVE THEM!!!

Must get more...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I like the look of those needles . Have you ever knit with dpn's before? If not just remember that you will be knitting on the needle closest to you (not the one farthest from you). 

If you put your work down when you pick it up again make sure the working yarn is coming from the right hand needle.

I always arrange my needles so that the first stitch on a needle is always a knit stitch, it makes it easier to get that first stitch tight.

To avoid ladders between needles, I always pull the first two stitches on a needle nice and snug then you can go back to your normal tension.

Have fun! We are here to help you with any questions. Don't over think it just have faith and follow the directions as written :knitting:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I started last night, got 5 rows in, then realized I grabbed 2.5mm needles, not size 2.5. Chalked it up to practice and restarted. 

I have myself thoroughly confused and have been harassing Kelsey right out of bed this morning (thanks and <3) after reading your comment Marchie. No, I've never used dpns. I have knitted AT ALL in 15(!?) years <<shame>>.

The way I did it last night, my work rotated clockwise, and I was holding the "new" needle (where the new stitches we're going) in my right hand, and working off the upper left needle in my triangle. I think/thought I was following the SilverSock tutorial to the letter. 

???? :-/


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Got it! Needed a second coffee and a "Just flip it!" from sweet Kelsey. 

I'm off to the races again. 

Thanks soooooo much for all your support and encouragement! 

<3


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woohoo!  :sing:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

And off to the restart races again. 

Note to self: you cannot lose a stitch and assume it'll be a little mistake when doing ribbing. 

/sigh


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

Lexi, have you heard of lifelines? They can be SOOO helpful when working complicated designs, and also giving a starting point to frog back to. I use lifelines primerally when knitting lace, fair isle, fisherman, and some socks.

To use lifelines, run crochet cotton through each stitch, then continue knitting whith regular yarn. If you drop a stitch, or loose a needle, the stitch, or stitches will stop at the lifeline.

Jacki


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love the look of the tips of those needles! Do they make them in 8" size 0 - 000???

If you lose a stitch, sometimes you can save it using a crochet hook back up to the needle.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Alas I did not drop a stitch, I miscounted in my cast on. 

Jacki- lifelines sound like a good idea to me! I actually managed to back up to where I thought I have messed up, funny enough now I understand better the stitch structure! 

Cyndi- so far I *LOVE* these needles. They're strong but have some flex, sharp as all get out (but I'm not bleeding!), warm and smooth in the hand. 

I think when I build up my needle collection I'll buy these as available. Firmly believe in getting the best tools you can!

Learning to knit again is scary. I lost the use of my left (dominant) hand/arm in a military training accident in '08. I learned how to get by with my just my right hand, but it's been clumsy and uncomfortable at best. In 2012 I got a cow and had to milk twice a day, everyday. Over a year of milking I regained probably 90% of my gross muscle control and a remarkable amount of fine motor control. 

Knitting was not something I thought I'd ever do again. Learning something completely new (dpns, socks) makes it easier to figure out with the backwards hands ;-)

Thanks y'all. 

Casting on again (again) tonight, ran fencing all day today.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lexi take it easy with your hand especially the small motor stuff. You don't want to over do it and get tendinitis or just sore hands. I'm sure it will take sometime to get used to it again and small needles can be hard on the hands even for the well seasoned knitters. Take breaks and stretch your hands out. With all my hand/wrist/arm surgeries I have found that knitting, weaving and spinning have been huge in my PT. Every therapist I have ever gone to has commented on how great my range of motion is and how quickly I gain back my ability to do things. I hope you get through this with minimal pain and soreness.

I'd love to see a picture or two of what you've got done, even if you have to rip it out.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Love the look of the tips of those needles! Do they make them in 8" size 0 - 000???
> 
> If you lose a stitch, sometimes you can save it using a crochet hook back up to the needle.


I do that a lot lol, with that pattern I also used a crochet needle to pick up the gusset stitches, then put them on a normal needle, I could NOT get them up otherwise


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Skandi that's how I always pick up my gusset stitches. For what ever reason I am not able to use needles to knit them in order to pick them up. Maybe because I keep my gusset stitches really tight.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

So, this is my 5th start. It's going GREAT this time. Hahaha!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those are going to be beautiful when they are finished. 5th times the charm  :knitting:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

1.5"! Wahoooo!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looking good Lexi!!!! Keep it going, you can do this.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Love the colors!
Is that that sock yarn from Hobby Lobby? I can't recall the name of it right now, but it was the first one I ever did socks with. Very forgiving stuff if you run into "issues", and need to frog back a few times.:thumb:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

It's not that kind for frogging. Kinda gets grabby and pills. Still, I like it!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> To avoid ladders between needles, I always pull the first two stitches on a needle nice and snug then you can go back to your normal tension.
> 
> :knitting:


great advice!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that's the same yarn I used for one of my first pairs of socks! Good yarn!

You are doing it! :nanner: :dance: :bouncy:

Isn't knitting socks just the greatest? I feel so productive and self-reliant. Knitting is my SUPER POWER!

How slippery are those needles? I found that bamboo was the thing for me as a beginner - but once I got past the beginner's stage, I needed "faster" needles aand went to nickel-plated. Now I prefer birch laminate. :shrug: - the best of both worlds, IMHO. 

FYI: I used to put "point protectors" on the ends of every needle except the two I was actively knitting with, when I first started knitting - so nothing would slip off. :teehee:

Also, just beware of accidental "yarn overs" at the ends of the needles. That's a common mistake new dpn knitters make (I still do it) :shocked:. 

You can do this - and yes, you are right - when knitting ribbing - there is "no place to hide" :sob: - a dropped stitch or an added stitch will become evident immediately - but that's good -because you will not have strayed too far not to frog back and fix it.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I turned the heel this morning! Who knew an orphan lamb would give so much sock-ing time!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use a crochet hook to pick up the stitches on the side of the heel. If you slipped the first stitch of heel flap you will see where to pick up the stitches. Your hook/needle should go under both slipped stitch 'legs'. I'll pick up 10 or so stitches, then transfer them off the back of the crochet hook, then tighten up the stitches on the needle. This helps prevent any holes between the gusset & flap.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't wait to finish!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay!!!!! You still have another one to make and then there are so many other socks out there waiting to be made


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I finished the first one! I'm impressed with myself, first thing I've knit since I was 10-11, and first non-dishcloth!

What do you all see? What needs improving? I started with the wrong sized needles, so the top part of the cuff is really loose.

Weeeee casting on #2!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looking good! Looking real good! How do the feel??

You might want to do a few more rows before you start your decreases for the toe. 

Pull your kitchner stitches tighter as you cast off for a smoother look. I see the 'dog ear' at the end that WIHH always talks about ... I've never seen that so now I'm wondering if you two are setting up for the kitchner correctly.

Set up:
With our working yarn on the back needle and right hand side, 

1. insert needle into first stitch on Front needle as if to purl (from the R to L of the stitch or back to front, which ever makes sense to you), leave it on the needle.

2. insert needle into first stitch on Back needle as if to knit (from the L to R of the stitch or front to back, which ever makes sense to you), leave it on the needle.

Set up finished

1. insert needle into first stitch on Front needle as if to Knit. Remove from needle
2. insert needle into first stitch on Front needle as if to Purl. Leave stitch on needle.

3. insert needle into first stitch on Back needle as if to Purl. Remove from needle
4. insert needle into first stitch on Back needle as if to Knit. Leave stitch on needle.

Repeat 1-4 to last stitch.

When last stitch is removed from needle, inset working yarn into sock one stitch down on side of sock to the inside of the the sock.

You'll have absolutely no problems with the Rosamond socks!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

is there anything as great as knitting socks?!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Looking good! Looking real good! How do the feel??
> 
> You might want to do a few more rows before you start your decreases for the toe.
> 
> ...



I know how I messed up the toe now, thanks!! I misread the directions, and repeated the set-up as well the steps. 

I don't even wanna do a mate to this sock. I have enough yarn to make another entire pair, and this one isn't really wearable (cuff is too loose). Justifiable?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Frog it and reknit!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very good job. The Heel pick ups are excellent.

The only critique I have is after the heel. While some people have feet that fit the standard sock perfectly, others do not. You may need to knit a row after completing the right angle, then short row a couple of rows to get that sock to fit right. It just depends on you.

Also, between the heel and the ribbing consider adding several rows to get the ribbing up higher. This starts the ribbing at the skinnier part of the ankle.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Maura! 

/shameface\

I decided arbitrarily when to start the foot based on my level of boredom. I wanted to do heel magic! Hahaha


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Frog it and reknit!



Shock! One must always keep first crafted item! Especially a sock! Right? Lol


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome job! I still wear my first pair of socks often and feel proud of them every time I put them on.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well done! That looks great! Either frame it or frog it and make it into something you will wear.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Sock two is knitting up SO fast! I learned continental on the foot of #1, and darling SvenskaF sent me to look up the

Best
Thing
Ever

Aka: Norwegian purl. 

I. Am. Flying!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Interesting way to make a purl stitch.

I do a 'combined purl'

The bonus to this method is I know immediately _without looking_ what stitch I made on the previous row.



> This method produces a true purl stitch, but there is one important distinction: because the yarn is wrapped around the needle clockwise instead of the more common counter clockwise, the resulting stitch is oriented differently on the needle, and must then be worked accordingly on the following round.
> 
> Because the yarn is held in the left hand, it has the speed advantage of Continental purling, and it is easier to manipulate than Continental.
> 
> One must be aware, however, that directions on standard patterns need to be adapted to accommodate the different stitch orientation. Decreases and increases, and other stitch directions, need to be done differently than described in a pattern, or the stitches need to be re-oriented before executing them. l believe that wrapping the knit stitch the other way around, to create a similarly oriented stitch, is employed at times, to create a desired stitch orientation.


----------

